# kochanut



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday kochanut!!










Hope you are stateside. Have a great day!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy birthday you feather floater..


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday kochanut!!

*-band-* -^*^*^*-


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks much!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday to ya kochanut....

I'm fixin bacon and eggs for you....cake will come later...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Ahhh.. I'd take him up on that offer! :EAT: 

33? makes me feel old. :V|: 

Happy Birthday.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

sawsman you are only as old as you feel, so i assume your in your mid 20's right?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Ha! I wish!

Let's talk again when your 40...


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Today on the Web. How did you celebrate? Hope you did it right. the water is prime!!!! 

[attachment=1:2gf8rmwp]Com2a.jpg[/attachment:2gf8rmwp]

[attachment=0:2gf8rmwp]jump2.jpg[/attachment:2gf8rmwp]


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Leaky, i took tuesday off and went. just in time also. i hit the middle then was there in time for the flows to drop and fished near your club


----------

